# Pluto Guns..are They A Pita?



## Truman42 (12/7/12)

Im just starting out in kegging and was advised by an experienced HB'er to stick with a picnic or bronco tap as Pluto guns are a PITA. And that most people end up ditching them.

Do those that have or have used them agree?


----------



## WarmBeer (12/7/12)

I've got 2 plutos and one picnic tap.

The plutos _can_ pour a better beer, in the hands of somebody who knows what they're doing, i.e. straight-on/straight-off pour.

If you want to let your mates pour their own beers without ending up with half a pot of head, the picnic taps are better.

If you want to be able to strip your tap down to clean/sanitise everything, the pluto is better.

I've since gone to a kegerator with 3 Perlick's, so neither get much of a look in unless I take a keg along somewhere.

Come along to the next BBC meeting, you can borrow one of mine for a while, see how you like it.


----------



## Truman42 (12/7/12)

WarmBeer said:


> Come along to the next BBC meeting, you can borrow one of mine for a while, see how you like it.



Would a couple of Raison D'etres suffice as the hire fee???


----------



## WarmBeer (12/7/12)

Truman said:


> Would a couple of Raison D'etres suffice as the hire fee???


Sounds like a plan :chug:


----------



## yum beer (12/7/12)

pluto guns...old school..but the bomb.

learnt to pour a perfect beer with a pluto when I was about 7-8,
as WB says quick on, quick off...no feckin around....and you can make beer fountains/waterfalls/cascades...


----------



## billygoat (12/7/12)

I have had a Pluto gun for about three years. I don't use it all that often, only when all my other taps are tied up or when I take a keg to a Ballarat brewers gathering. Have never had any trouble with it and always get a good pour.
If you buy one, get a good quality SS one, some of the others are made from a chrome looking plastic.
As the earlier replies have mentioned, quick on and quick off, no inbetween.


----------



## jyo (12/7/12)

Plutos give a great pour. Also work well to give an overzealous mate a quick spray if he's being a smart arse.


----------



## tricache (12/7/12)

jyo said:


> Plutos give a great pour. Also work well to give an overzealous mate a quick spray if he's being a smart arse.



That alone makes me want to get a pluto gun when I start kegging :lol:


----------



## Truman42 (12/7/12)

jyo said:


> Plutos give a great pour. Also work well to give an overzealous mate a quick spray if he's being a smart arse.



Or a young chick at a party in a tight white t shirt.  Yeh..Im sold on the pluto gun..


----------



## jyo (12/7/12)

tricache said:


> That alone makes me want to get a pluto gun when I start kegging :lol:






Truman said:


> Or a young chick at a party in a tight white t shirt.  Yeh..Im sold on the pluto gun..



It takes practice. You have to get it just right


----------

